# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sjellja e meshkujve ne chat!!

## Visage

Dilema ime eshte kjo:  Ne kete pak kohe qe kam dhe marr pjese ne forum dhe chat, me ka bere shume pershtypje sjellja e shumices se meshkujve ndaj femrave.  Shumica jane te interesuar t'iu japesh msn-in (gjithmone me shpresat se te shofin ne kamer) dhe nese nuk iau jep, fillojne te shajne.  Gjithashtu shumica e meshkujve shkojne ne prv dhe perdorin nje gjuhe shume banale me mendimin qe i terheqin femrat ne kete menyre.

Me falni, por eshte gje si rregull i pa thene qe femrat qe hyjne ne chat hyjne qe te gjejne partner per seks?  Dhe e kundersjellta, meshkujt qe hyjne ne chat hyjne per te gjetur partnere per seks?

Me falni nese ofendoj dike sepse ky nuk eshte qellimi im.  Por thjesht me vjen cudi qe ne chat nuk behen muhabete me shoqerore e me serioze.  Ju lutem jepni mendimin tuaj persa i perket kesaj teme.

Flm.

----------


## sLimShady

LOOL  po mire mi nqs eshte ashtu pse futesh ne chat ?

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> *Shumica jane te interesuar t'iu japesh msn-in (gjithmone me shpresat se te shofin ne kamer) dhe nese nuk iau jep, fillojne te shajne*


  Teme  e  bukur  dhe keto  rreshta jane plotesisht  te verteta une nuk e kam provuar ne Chat nje  Eksperience te tille (  sepse nuk me terheq fare ) por e  kam vene re Ketu ne Forum,  Njeres me idera  dhe vlera te ulta  per menimin  tim   Veprojn keshtu gjthmone mbasi nuk ja arrijne dot  *"*qellimit*"*   fillojne shajne humbin respektin ( nese  kane pas ndonjehere per ate Individ) dhe Hiqen sikur  nuk ju ben me Pershtypje asgje dhe te thuash ti nuk ka Rob  Zoti  qe t'i  dali perpara   ketij  Arroganti/je.......... Per menimin  tim  Visage  mos  humb  kohen me gjera te  tilla se nuk ja vlen  Bara Qirane.........

----------


## no name

hmmmmmmmm tem disi e mir po prap se prap djemt jan flori  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strano

sepse shumica atyne qe jan ne chat me nick femrash jan te shemtuta ne maksimum, pranej duhet me i shajt gjonat e shemtume  :perqeshje: 


ju qe rrini ne chat shani sa me shume mos e vritni menjen se shemtira kan per te met shumica atynve LOL

----------


## _Elena_

*Visage jam dakort me ty, te gjitha ato qe ke permend me lart jan gjera qe ndodhin  por, nuk jan te gjithe njesoj *

----------


## FLOWER

bej muhabet me ato qe ia vlen, do mundohesh ca ne fakt se jane te paket.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> ..................................................  ....................
> 
> Me falni nese ofendoj dike sepse ky nuk eshte qellimi im.  Por thjesht me vjen cudi qe ne chat nuk behen muhabete me shoqerore e me serioze.  Ju lutem jepni mendimin tuaj persa i perket kesaj teme.
> 
> Flm.


*...Edhe mbasi nuk marr pjes ne Chat,do ta shprehi sado pak mendimin tim mbi ket qeshtje, sepse me duket nji tem interesante.
...tju them te verteten vet kurr nuk kam marrur pjes ne Chat dhe kurr nuk mendoj te marr sepse e kam paramenduar ket qe do te jet diqka keshtu siq po e pershkruan edhe ti...nji gje jo serioze...por mendoj mbasi dhe ty te pengojn disa gjera kishte me qen me mir te mos merresh pjes, dhe as mos ta humbesh kohen....
Siq po shifet Forumi eshte nji gje krejtsisht e tjeter,sado pak eshte nji shoqeri me serioze dhe me e edukuar qe nuk te dhimbet as koha per ta kushtuar per ket Shoqeri.
Eshte  e para her qe marr pjes ne nji Forum,por sadopak me la pershtypje te mira,sepse siq po shifet ketu marrin pjes shumica e antarve te edukuar o serioz, shumica qe gjinden jasht Atdheut dhe kejo eshte e vetmja form qe te jemi sado pak me kontakt me Rinin Shqiptare...
  Me Nderime dhe Respet nga lexuesja e juaj... ...*

----------


## dodoni

Visage, ne chate jo vetem shqiptare por edhe te huaja, shumica absolute e atyre qe futen jane adoleshente dhe ata qe duan seks te shpejte (qe rrezikojne edhe shendetin, jeten e tyre duke bere seks pa njohur personin). Perndryshe, njerezit e tjere nuk futen kurre ne chat. Une nuk jam futur asnjehere ne chat dhe as qe do futem ndonjehere. 

Forumi eshte shume i mire ne kete aspekt sepse se pari te jep mundesine te njohesh njerezit duke lexuar shkrimet dhe mendimet e tyre e pastaj te gjitha behen me ngadale por me sigurte. Poashtu, forumi te jep mundesine te zgjerosh rrjetin tuaj shoqeror dhe te bisedosh per gjera te ndryshme, te gjesh informacion per gjera te ndryshme, te shprehesh mendimet tuaja ne lidhje me gjera te ndryshme etj. etj.

----------


## Visage

> LOOL  po mire mi nqs eshte ashtu pse futesh ne chat ?


Une u futa ne chat si e re dhe kam nje sense of humour, por shume here meshkujt e tejkalojne sensin e humorit, dhe e cojne drejt ne banalitet.  Pse u futa?  Sepse s'e dija qe do ishte keshtu dhe mendoja qe ne sidomos, njerezit larg shqiperise, do kishim mundesi te benim muhabete serioze dhe shkruanim-flisnim ne shqip.  
Te kuptohemi, nuk them se te gjithe jane njelloj, ka me te cilet kam mundur te bej muhabete te ndryshme, per shkolle, pune, jetesen, etj.  Por shumica kane vetem nje piksynim, dhe me cuditi shume ideja gjenerale qe kishin, meshkujt, se nese hyra ne chat, po kerkoj per partner.

----------


## Angjelini

Visage   femmedecarriere  Pershendetje dhe urime per temen 


Mos i fut te gjithe ne nje thes    sepse ka edhe na ata qe futen thjeshte te kalojne kohen e lire?

----------


## mario_kingu

vajza me degjoni  mua kur hyni ne chat  beni kete comand /umode +m
 edhe sju flet  njeri ne pv  

nese vini per fun ne chat  flisni vetem ne main dhoma shqiperia se aty  ska sharje edhe budalleqe se stafi i ati server se lejon nje gje te till
edhe un jam me ju  se shumica  nga njerzit   jan pak te budal nga mendja ose me mir i mungon nje edukat   vin ne chat te bejn si te bukur 
kjo tem so vetem per vajza po edhe per cuna se ke edhe vajza qe tallin mender b>>> me te tere kshu edhe cunat  pra beni kete comand /umode +m edhe jeni ne regull ndersa per ta hequr /umode -m gjith te mirat  respekt  mario

----------


## Homza

Tem me vend, po une ama kom kulture, kom idukat, jom zemer bardh...kshuqe sa her qe doni te chatoni me dike me virtyte te tilla mua ktu me keni.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Dilema ime eshte kjo:  ...Shumica jane te interesuar t'iu japesh msn-in (gjithmone me shpresat se te shofin ne kamer) dhe nese nuk iau jep, fillojne te shajne.


Hehe...visazh, ketu e ke kap prej koke problemin.   :shkelje syri:  Them e ke kap prej koke se ky femonen eshte i vertete jo vetem ne hapesirat virtuale por edhe ne ato reale.  Kur i ke refuzuar, meshkujt nuk harrojne te ta plasin nje "b*itch!"  dhe ata kurre nuk e perdorin kete fjale me nje femer qe eshte vertet e tille. A e di pse?  Sepse per meshkujt, asgje nuk eshte me e pelqyeshme se dobiçlleku.  Si thone kot atij llafit "pac fatin e ......"

keshilla ime - just ignore!

ps. qe te mos ndihen te fyer te tjeret, fola per shumicen une.

----------


## Homza

Une se marr vesh si mund te flisni me seriozitet ne tema te tilla....ju gocat qe mahniteni nga komunikimi e djemve, ca prisni nga ne??? Tju recitojme vargje nga bibla ehh???

E keqja osht qe ne chtin ton raporti mes femrave me mashkuj osht::::1 me 20....andaj na flisni ju kshu e na boni sikur te bukra,,,sikur te ishte nje cun me nje goc, do i kishe pa femrat si do e kishin dredh aty....ja keni fut kot me ket teme!

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

une per vete si bie ndo njeres ne qaf kot nuk e kam ndryshu nickun e kam be CUN_I_URTE

cik te drejte ke visage se shume cuna jan cik kok poqa shajn bejn floode po ke edhe cuna aty ne chat qe din se si te sidhen . 

po edhe i gje tjeter albasoulit i kan rene vlerat si chat nuk shikon me kembe robi te flasi ne main per qef po te gjith e kan mendjen tek privati per te kap ndo njeren po e shumta rasteve ndodh qe nuk perputhen me njerin tjetrin se jan na i kontinent ne tjetrin .

----------


## YaSmiN

Kush ju shqeteson ne prive beni koamnden /umode +m per te mbyllur prive edhe per ta hapur /umode -m
Ose /ignore nick ata qe ju ofendojne keshtu qe ata kur shkrujne pas kesaj komande ju nuk i lexoni ato qe ju shkruajne te gjithe nuk jane njesoj por varet nga menyra qe i trajtoni juve keta usera qe ju flasin ne kete menyre.Merrni lojen e chatit ne dore edhe do shikoni qe do t'ja kaloni shume mire.

----------


## LOTI_NE_SY

Ketu ne mergim kerkojm shoqerin
Shoqeria na mungon ndaj ndonjeher kompjuteri eshte rruga jon ..
Kerkojm pak komunikim per prezantim flasim me pasterti si fillim ..
Kalojn disa minuta biseda tjetersohet kerkohet msn numri im atij i duhet ...
Kerkon te verifikoj mbase nje adoleshente e  ka lene  me gisht ne goje ...
Te thon ske moral ti futesh per burr por nuk e din se sa vleresohet shoqeria e Paster tek un ...me te vertet cati eshte nje sit argetus por jo fyes .....me pelqen ketu ne forum dhe ndihem mir sepse jep mendime dhe shkembim bisedash,  te krijohet mundesija te komunikosh dhe te jesh  mes njerzve te zgjuar dhe intelektual .. :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:  

VALET E KALTRA CICERIMAT E PULBARDHAVE ...GJITHMON NE VESH  ME TRINGELLIJNE ...ATY  ESHTE SHPIRTI I  IM:

----------


## Visage

> Une se marr vesh si mund te flisni me seriozitet ne tema te tilla....ju gocat qe mahniteni nga komunikimi e djemve, ca prisni nga ne??? Tju recitojme vargje nga bibla ehh???
> 
> E keqja osht qe ne chtin ton raporti mes femrave me mashkuj osht::::1 me 20....andaj na flisni ju kshu e na boni sikur te bukra,,,sikur te ishte nje cun me nje goc, do i kishe pa femrat si do e kishin dredh aty....ja keni fut kot me ket teme!



Me fal por me pare a nuk the qe eshte teme me vend?  Si u be tani qe ia kemi fut kot?  
Dhe jo, nuk themi qe duhet qe meshkujt te recitojne biblen, por themi te flasin sic i flasin nje shoqeje te larget kur takohen, mund te flasesh, per shkolle, pune, diten  si e kalove, motin, menyren e jeteses etj etj.
Dhe s'ma ha mendja qe u cunat do flisnit me ate menyre nese biseda nuk do ishte virtuale por do ishte ne person (in person) ( te pakten, dua te besoj qe nuk do flisnit ne ate menyre).

----------


## Aldo_west_83

Femmedecarriere,  e  ka  fajin  nick-name  qe  perdor  nchat  rrusho.

Jo  tgjith  Shqiptaret  din  Frengjisht.

Mu  psh  ai  emri  jot  me  duket  sikur  thot, (femer  qe  do  car), ene  jo  me  kuptimin  qe  ka,  femer e  kerrieres :PPpPP

Pa  dashur  te  keqkuptohem :P

----------

